
Installing TipJoy onto a Wordpress Theme - ivankirigin
http://knightknetwork.com/2008/02/14/installing-tipjoy-onto-a-wordpress-theme/
======
redorb
Im a fan of Tipjoy - I think your biggest obstacle will be giving out gift
cards instead of cash (at least till my electric bill can take amazon gift
cards) probably not a couple years off ;)

.rb

~~~
rzwitserloot
Tipit.to does pay out in cash, and not in gift certificates.

------
ivankirigin
Three cheers for user generated plugins!

